# 2013 deer regulations



## hopintocash2 (Aug 14, 2011)

lots of questions. anybody review them yet? early anterless muzzle season this year. can a bow hunter shoot a buck that weekend? zones are kinda weird. let's here some thoughts.


----------



## Gills63 (Mar 29, 2012)

Not really zones any more its by county. I don't believe bucks can be taken at all for that early season.

Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## the_ghost (May 5, 2011)

I interpret as buck can be taken with bow during early muzzle. But only doe if using muzzle loader.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## hopintocash2 (Aug 14, 2011)

didn't take long to get the confusion, one for buck with bow, one for not. rules are about as clear as mud.


----------



## Buckeyeguyty93 (Jun 10, 2013)

They got rid of urban tags which ive taken full advantage of the last few years, no harm to me just less meat for food banks and homeless shelters


----------



## Gills63 (Mar 29, 2012)

No confusion from me, I may just be wrong. I don't have the regs. In front of me. I'm sure they answer the question. Sorry if I muddied the waters.

Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## opforpaintball (Jul 5, 2013)

I read them yesterday. Thought it was clearer this year than last. You can take up to 9 deer. Only one being antlered. But you can only take a certain amount per county (2, 3, or 4). To take 9 deer you would have to hunt at least three counties. I know the antlerless tag you can get expires at the start of gun season. Pretty sure you can use the either or tags from begining to end. I only go during shotgun season so I didn't totally pay attention to the regs outside of that.


----------



## krustymc223 (Jul 19, 2009)

. . In the Hunter Can Do The Following section, you can archery hunt during the antlerless deer muzzleloading season! Archery hunters must comply with the hunter orange requirement and can Only Take Antlerless deer during the season !!


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

the_ghost said:


> I interpret as buck can be taken with bow during early muzzle. But only doe if using muzzle loader.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Wrong, a buck can NOT be taken during the antlerless only early muzzy season. That is regardless of what you are hunting with. No bucks for those two days PERIOD.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

crittergitter said:


> Wrong, a buck can NOT be taken during the antlerless only early muzzy season. That is regardless of what you are hunting with. No bucks for those two days PERIOD.


This is correct


----------



## hopintocash2 (Aug 14, 2011)

ok, no bucks during early muzzle season. as far as bag limits go, i get that to harvest 9 deer, 3 of them need to be anterless tags, one for each zone. that sound right?


----------



## harleydan1956 (Mar 13, 2010)

Game warden told me the antlerless tags were still available.. but only 1 can be used per county. and yeah. No bucks killed at all during the early muzzleloader season and only 1 buck per year..


----------



## the_ghost (May 5, 2011)

I must've missed something! Thank goodness some of us are edumucated. I wuda git in trouble qwik! Thanks guys!!!
I do hope I don't see a big buck on Sunday afternoon with the muzzy. I was just kidding...I am not buying any tags this year.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fishwendel2 (Nov 19, 2007)

I would say much clearer this year...
Hunters may harvest only *one *buck in Ohio, regardless of method of take or location. The statewide bag limit is *nine* deer, but a hunter *cannot exceed a county bag limit*. Additional controlled hunting opportunities do not count against the statewide bag limit.

*One either-sex permit*, *one antlerless permit* (eight counties): Darke, Erie, Fayette, Hancock, Madison, Ottawa, Sandusky and Wood.

*Two either-sex permits*, *one antlerless permit* (23 counties): Auglaize, Butler, Champaign, Clark, Gallia, Harrison, Henry, Hocking, Jackson, Jefferson, Lawrence, Logan, Meigs, Mercer, Miami, Monroe, Montgomery, Perry, Preble, Ross, Shelby, Van Wert and Washington.

*Three either-sex permits*, *one antlerless permit* (57 counties): Adams, Allen, Ashland, Ashtabula, Athens, Belmont, Brown, Carroll, Clermont, Clinton, Columbiana, Coshocton, Crawford, Cuyahoga, Defiance, Delaware, Fairfield, Franklin, Fulton, Geauga, Greene, Guernsey, Hamilton, Hardin, Highland, Holmes, Huron, Knox, Lake, Licking, Lorain, Lucas, Mahoning, Marion, Medina, Morgan, Morrow, Muskingum, Noble, Paulding, Pickaway, Pike, Portage, Putnam, Richland, Scioto, Seneca, Stark, Summit, Trumbull, Tuscarawas, Union, Vinton, Warren, Wayne, Williams and Wyandot.


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

That early muzzle loader season statewide this year? In the past it has been limited to certain areas if I remember correctly.


----------



## hopintocash2 (Aug 14, 2011)

so the total bag limit is 9 using anterless permits, 6 without anterless permits. yes i think it is clearer after re-reading.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Anyone have any links? Are we able to buy the tags yet? Interested in the early muzzleloader season specifically. This will be my first year hunting deer.


----------



## hopin to cash (Sep 14, 2010)

How would you like to be the guys that hunt Ohio for trophy bucks and now you just lost another weekend? Hell why don't we put another one of those early shoot'em for the kids weekends in also? Everybody knows that 50% of the deer even tagged during that youth hunt are shot by an adult. Sorry...:devil::devil::devil::devil: on my soap box now and can't stop.


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

MassillonBuckeye said:


> Anyone have any links? Are we able to buy the tags yet? Interested in the early muzzleloader season specifically. This will be my first year hunting deer.


http://ohiodnr.com/wildlife/dow/regulations/hunting_deer.aspx

There is the link. As far as tags go- I think you can buy them now if you really want to- just gives you 2 months to misplace them though haha I would just wait until it gets a little closer.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

hopin to cash said:


> How would you like to be the guys that hunt Ohio for trophy bucks and now you just lost another weekend? Hell why don't we put another one of those early shoot'em for the kids weekends in also? Everybody knows that 50% of the deer even tagged during that youth hunt are shot by an adult. Sorry...:devil::devil::devil::devil: on my soap box now and can't stop.


On a good note the hours sure look better.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

hopin to cash said:


> How would you like to be the guys that hunt Ohio for trophy bucks and now you just lost another weekend? Hell why don't we put another one of those early shoot'em for the kids weekends in also? Everybody knows that 50% of the deer even tagged during that youth hunt are shot by an adult. Sorry...:devil::devil::devil::devil: on my soap box now and can't stop.


I don't think the deer herd is managed exclusively for the trophy hunters.

Do you have access to some study that concludes that 50% of the deer tagged during the youth hunt are shot by an adult? "Everybody knows" because you told them or because it is a fact that is common knowledge?

When you exaggerate data or make it up totally it certainly tends to dilute your intended message, in my opinion.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

Lundy said:


> When you exaggerate data or make it up totally it certainly tends to dilute your intended message, in my opinion.


Now that's a fact I will agree with 
Just sayin


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

fishdealer04 said:


> http://ohiodnr.com/wildlife/dow/regulations/hunting_deer.aspx
> 
> There is the link. As far as tags go- I think you can buy them now if you really want to- just gives you 2 months to misplace them though haha I would just wait until it gets a little closer.


Thanks for the link and great point. I think I'll wait a little while.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

crappiedude said:


> Now that's a fact I will agree with
> Just sayin


72% of other people like you do also


----------



## Mad-Eye Moody (May 27, 2008)

hopin to cash said:


> How would you like to be the guys that hunt Ohio for trophy bucks and now you just lost another weekend? Hell why don't we put another one of those early shoot'em for the kids weekends in also? Everybody knows that 50% of the deer even tagged during that youth hunt are shot by an adult. Sorry...:devil::devil::devil::devil: on my soap box now and can't stop.


Given that it is likely the opening weekend of waterfowl season, about 15,000 hunters will be in the marsh instead of bow hunting anyways.


----------



## hopintocash2 (Aug 14, 2011)

just to get the record straight, my user name is *HOPINTOCASH2* .HOPINTOCASH is a different user.


----------



## hopin to cash (Sep 14, 2010)

There once was a day when fathers helped there kids build nice deer stands and sat with them as the sun rose on that opening Monday morning. They both went to the check station on Monday night and watched as many deer including bucks were brought in and that fueled the young hunters desire even more to become a good hunter. Now the father takes the kid out on opening youth only Sat. and they see a few deer but nothing comes in. The kid loses attention because it's easier to shoot deer on play station so the father goes back out in the afternoon shoots a deer and calls and tags it with the kids name. If the you people really think the governing body of this state has the best interest of sportsmen in mind you are joking yourself. Lets get back to basics people... Ohio has another problem... it's the 90/10 rule... 90% of the deer population of Ohio is on 10% of the land we can't hunt...


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

hopin to cash said:


> If the you people really think the governing body of this state has the best interest of sportsmen in mind you are joking yourself. Lets get back to basics people... Ohio has another problem... it's the 90/10 rule... 90% of the deer population of Ohio is on 10% of the land we can't hunt...


Being of an older generation I agree to you that as a whole the family hunting tradition is not anywhere near what it once was. I also agree that the sportsman of Ohio are not the only and certainly not the first priority when it comes to regulations governing Ohio's deer population.

Where we differ is the stated 90/10 rule you cite. Maybe applies to you but not even close as a ratio of all Ohio deer hunters and deer distribution.


----------



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

I am glad to see the bonus weekend go away. It will be good for the herd and make for better late bow/muzzleloader hunting. I feel that there were too many gun seasons back to back with youth, gun week, bonus weekend, and muzzle loader all in a six week span.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

hopin to cash said:


> There once was a day when fathers helped there kids build nice deer stands and sat with them as the sun rose on that opening Monday morning. They both went to the check station on Monday night and watched as many deer including bucks were brought in and that fueled the young hunters desire even more to become a good hunter.* Now the father takes the kid out on opening youth only Sat. and they see a few deer but nothing comes in. The kid loses attention because it's easier to shoot deer on play station so the father goes back out in the afternoon shoots a deer and calls and tags it with the kids name. *If the you people really think the governing body of this state has the best interest of sportsmen in mind you are joking yourself. Lets get back to basics people... Ohio has another problem... it's the 90/10 rule...* 90% of the deer population of Ohio is on 10% of the land we can't hunt..*.


 Any facts that can back up those Statements ? Not the way I've been doing things. Also there is plenty of land in Ohio open to hunters willing to get out and meet land owners. Being nice, polite and not waiting until mid Nov to look for a spot to hunt has always worked for me.


----------



## hopintocash2 (Aug 14, 2011)

There once was a day when fathers helped there kids build nice deer stands and sat with them as the sun rose on that opening Monday morning. They both went to the check station on Monday night and watched as many deer including bucks were brought in and that fueled the young hunters desire even more to become a good hunter
yep, i've lived it.


----------



## BanksideBandit (Jan 22, 2010)

I hunt public land and bow season is when I get most of my deer because it's my best chance of avoiding packed woods. I'm not a huge fan of the early muzzleloading season that's going to get the herd running right before the rut starts but I will just have to change up some tactics and adapt.


----------



## wildman (Sep 3, 2008)

Lundy said:


> Being of an older generation I agree to you that as a whole the family hunting tradition is not anywhere near what it once was. I also agree that the sportsman of Ohio are not the only and certainly not the first priority when it comes to regulations governing Ohio's deer population.
> 
> Where we differ is the stated 90/10 rule you cite. Maybe applies to you but not even close as a ratio of all Ohio deer hunters and deer distribution.


I'm with you Lundy on the above.....


----------



## hopintocash2 (Aug 14, 2011)

not sure i'm gonna like the early muzzle hunt either. i like the early bow hunt without a crowd. not sure how this is going to affect the rut, but i don't like a huge gun hunt ahead of prime seek and chase phase. i guess we'll have to see how it works out.


----------



## hopintocash2 (Aug 14, 2011)

how many bow hunters like this early muzzle hunt? do you think it will affect the prime bow hunt?


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

hopintocash2 said:


> how many bow hunters like this early muzzle hunt? do you think it will affect the prime bow hunt?


 Probably only the ones who own Muzzle-loaders  Thankfully it's not at the end of Oct when the rut really starts to get going. 
I feel a ''little '' sorry for ODNR --- Walking a tight rope --- trying to keep farmers happy and hunters happy and manage a deer herd. What ever they do --- it will never please everyone.


----------



## Angler ss (May 15, 2008)

I live in Erie county out of 88 counties in Ohio we are 29 in people population. Out of 88 counties we where 81 in deer kill totals. The deer in my county have a lot of pressure on them. I am a bow hunter spend a BUNCH of hours in my tree stand if I am lucky I might get the chance to harvest one deer in my county. I read post of guys who seen 10-20 deer a night in some counties I would be lucky to see 10 deer a year from my stand. I scout,set up trail cams,cut shooting lanes and even bait some late in the year. During the gun season I hunt other counties that I just don't have time to scout for bow hunting, I can just find a good looking spot field edge or funnel and sit down. So I like the early muzzle season it will give me another solid chance to harvest a deer.


----------



## hopintocash2 (Aug 14, 2011)

garhtr said:


> Probably only the ones who own Muzzle-loaders  Thankfully it's not at the end of Oct when the rut really starts to get going.
> I feel a ''little '' sorry for ODNR --- Walking a tight rope --- trying to keep farmers happy and hunters happy and manage a deer herd. What ever they do --- it will never please everyone.


i would agree


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

With all the vegetation that will still be in the woods I can't see how the early muzzy season will have a higher deer kill than the 2nd gun season. I do believe this is the goal of the dnr but I think it will be a flop. I guess an early hard frost could change all that.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

bobk said:


> I guess an early hard frost could change all that.


or me in the woods with my new Thompson son..


----------



## zeppelin_2000 (Jul 2, 2006)

I hunt both private and public land if I take a deer that year great if not I had a good time in the out doors. 
Any private land I hunt I always ask if they need help during the busy times of year be it harvesting trees, corn, cows I go and work a week or two with that land owner for free so we both end up trusting and respecting each other.

And yes the old way of teaching the youngsters has gone by the wayside, I have and will go without tagging a deer to let the youngster get there deer but I will not harvest it for you, I will help you gain the confidence to do it your self.

I love teaching the ones that want to learn but find it harder and harder to find youngsters with the respect for the laws and the temperament for the sport but ESPECIALLY the patience. I'm not saying all are that way but the new instant gradfication society makes it hard to find the ones that can deal with having the patience to take the sometimes years to become a truly good hunter. 

I will try to teach anyone willing to learn but won't waste my time with the people that want it now or come to you with that I know everything cause I read it on the internet (If you know it all then why did you ask me to teach you how to hunt because you can't even see a sparrow when you take your two steps into the woods that you have never been in before and expect a deer to run into your weapon).

Another slowly disappearing knowledge base that may be completely gone sooner than it should.
Respect the laws, respect the land and land owners, respect the animals, put the work into being able to cleanly an humanly take the resources that we have. If not you will lose the privileges of hunting, fishing, ect..

I truly hope that this trend will turn around and continue to be a fun and gradfying tradition for all that want to participate.

Sent from my BN NookHD+ using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

For one....youth season really doesn't exist anymore, IMO it's at least 70% adults pulling the trigger.

Anyway, what I was originally going to say, was I bet there are a record number of bucks tagged in on Monday after early muzzle loader. You would be surprised how many dirtbags there are. 

Just like the boxes full of 55 deer heads my aunt found in her ditch along the road in homerville. Don't know if DNR ever got the ###holes. People shoot deer all year whether you like it or not.


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

I keep hearing how all these deer are shot by adults during the youth season? Why do so many say this? I just don't understand why an adult would shoot for the kid?

My son shot a big buck when he was 11. I had many comments made to me about "who really shot it". It really fired me up that someone would think that knowing me.


----------



## ohiobuck (Apr 8, 2006)

My son would not be very happy with me if I was to take his gun and shoot his deer . 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Gills63 (Mar 29, 2012)

Its much like a parent doing a kids science fair project or building their Pinewood Derby car. Some parents are extremely overzealous about their children's achievements (or about being able to brag about their child's achievements). In the process they waste an opportunity to help their child become a better outdoorsman (or woman), they screw with the child's self esteem, and teach them to be liars. 

Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## exide9922 (Aug 9, 2010)

Homerville? Over by Wellington? My father in law lives in Wellington, that's where I hunt. Hope those guys got caught... 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Papascott said:


> I just don't understand why an adult would shoot for the kid?
> .


They don't, at least not the majority


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

Lundy said:


> They don't, at least not the majority


that's what I was getting at Kim. I always here how it's the adults shooting for the kids or everyone in tournaments cheats. I've been around both for a long time and can count on one hand how many times I've seen either happen. Yet on hear people say it's the majority I just don't understandwhy they would say that


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

Lundy said:


> They don't, at least not the majority


I bet it's a lot less common than the "rumor mill' would lead you to believe. 
I know some of the locals around the farms where I hunt bend the rules pretty good but it doesn't mean it's the majority.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Papascott said:


> that's what I was getting at Kim. I always here how it's the adults shooting for the kids or everyone in tournaments cheats. I've been around both for a long time and can count on one hand how many times I've seen either happen. Yet on hear people say it's the majority I just don't understandwhy they would say that


Common sense isn't all that common unfortunately.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

MassillonBuckeye said:


> Common sense isn't all that common unfortunately.


What does that have to do with people believing that the majority of the deer killed during the youth season are killed by adults?


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Lundy said:


> What does that have to do with people believing that the majority of the deer killed during the youth season are killed by adults?


A youth season were only adults take deer. A pretty unreasonable assertion if you ask me. Call it common sense, call it sound reasoning, call it crying wolf, I don't see much difference between the them personally. Maybe it's just exaggeration? Intellectual dishonesty? Painting with too broad a brush? I dunno. 

People hear things, believe them and pass them on as fact without doing any additional research on their own. Common sense to me means making your own decisions and forming opinions based on your own and other experts experiences and knowledge.

Pretty much this(maybe lol): 


> This article is about the concept of the phrase. For the American revolutionary war pamphlet by Thomas Paine, see Common Sense (pamphlet). For other uses, see Common sense (disambiguation).
> Common sense is a term with philosophical origins, which is today commonly used to refer to a basic ability to perceive, understand, and judge things which is shared by ("common to") nearly all people, and can be reasonably expected of nearly all people without any need for debate.[1] The term is influenced by other languages, and related words in other languages include Latin sensus communis, Greek &#954;&#959;&#953;&#957; &#945;&#963;&#952;&#951;&#963;&#953;&#962;, (koinè aísthsis), and French bons sens but these are not straightforward translations in all contexts. Similarly in English, "good sense" and another of other terms, are sometimes seen as equivalent to common sense, and sometimes not.[2]
> 
> "Common sense" also has at least two more philosophical shades of meaning that are historically important and still widely discussed today. One is a capability of the animal soul (Greek psukh) proposed by Aristotle, which enables different individual senses to collectively perceive the distinguishing characteristics which are common to all things, such as movement. The second special use of the term is Roman-influenced and is used for the natural human sensation of public or communal sensitivity. Just like the everyday meaning, both of these refer to a type of basic perception which most people are expected to share naturally, even if they can not explain it. So despite being an everyday word, "common sense" also has a complex history of inter-connected meanings that have evolved along with important political and philosophical debates in modern Western Civilisation.[3]
> ...


Sorry for the wall of text.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

zeppelin_2000 said:


> I hunt both private and public land if I take a deer that year great if not I had a good time in the out doors.
> Any private land I hunt I always ask if they need help during the busy times of year be it harvesting trees, corn, cows I go and work a week or two with that land owner for free so we both end up trusting and respecting each other.
> 
> Another slowly disappearing knowledge base that may be completely gone sooner than it should.
> ...


Some very good points. I agree and hope the trends will turn around. It all starts with good parenting or mentoring.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

I am sure that there are a small few who would bend the rules on youth weekend to satisfy their desires but I think that the largest majority do it the right way. I also believe that lot of the naysayers and the accusers either 1.) Have no children that they have introduced to hunting to know the joy that comes from doing so or 2.) are simply jealous that the kids get first dibs with the gun and choose to make accusations.

I have 3 boys that have enjoyed the youth season over the years and never once did I feel compelled to take the gun and do it for them. As Papascott put it, it is insulting to have folks who know me suggest otherwise.


----------



## hopintocash2 (Aug 14, 2011)

[/COLOR]


bkr43050 said:


> I am sure that there are a small few who would bend the rules on youth weekend to satisfy their desires but I think that the largest majority do it the right way. I also believe that lot of the naysayers and the accusers either 1.) Have no children that they have introduced to hunting to know the joy that comes from doing so or 2.) are simply jealous that the kids get first dibs with the gun and choose to make accusations.
> 
> I have 3 boys that have enjoyed the youth season over the years and never once did I feel compelled to take the gun and do it for them. As Papascott put it, it is insulting to have folks who know me suggest otherwise.


 1.) Have no children that they have introduced to hunting to know the joy that comes from doing so. i have two daughters that love looking at my deer but do not want to hunt themselves.


2.) are simply jealous that the kids get first dibs with the gun and choose to make accusations. i have no jealousy about the youth getting first dibs. in fact i think that the people who are using this season as it is intended are great.

sadly, there are the few that puts a bad mark on these seasons. i tip my hat to those that are using the youth season as it is intended, for those who are not, well...............


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

hopintocash2 said:


> sadly, there are the few that puts a bad mark on these seasons. i tip my hat to those that are using the youth season as it is intended, for those who are not, well...............


I can recall countless stories that I have heard of guys violating regulations at various points of the season,and outside the season for that matter so I don't really view the youth season as anything unusual as far as rule violations. Plenty of guys who trespass to drive deer during slug and muzzleloader seasons. Trespassing pretty much year-round. Shooting after hours. Tagging deer for wife, farmer, etc.

I have to say that the guys who I know about personally that I feel have been violating rules in one way or another are not guys who are even taking youths out to hunt. That is why I think that many guys are way off track with their perception that youth season results in such a rash of violations.


----------



## hopintocash2 (Aug 14, 2011)

bkr43050 said:


> I can recall countless stories that I have heard of guys violating regulations at various points of the season,and outside the season for that matter so I don't really view the youth season as anything unusual as far as rule violations. Plenty of guys who trespass to drive deer during slug and muzzleloader seasons. Trespassing pretty much year-round. Shooting after hours. Tagging deer for wife, farmer, etc.
> 
> .


you are correct


----------

